# Burt Lake Walleye Fishing



## tom gardner (Jun 18, 2008)

Can iI Rent a Boat , could I Catch Walleye?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

You definitely need to do some homework. First talk to some local baitshops in the area you want to fish. Don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------

